# No thread yet? Well, I'll start it: Gaddafi's dead.



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

So, I'm pointing out the obvious, but with a purpose. I'm curious to know what those on the site that are more educated in current events and have better developed world views than myself will have to say on the death of Gaddafi. What do you think are the implications of his death? My newspaper headline reads "Death ushers in a new era" What do you make of that statement?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm sorry, I forgot about the group that has been made and I spelled Qaddafi wrong. Embarrassing. Perhaps this thread's title can at least be edited?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Damn that group. I like new posts to be on my unread posts page.

Can someone tell me why it would be a warcrime for Qaddafi to have been deliberately murdered (unlike everyone else harmed in the conflict)?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Can someone tell me why it would be a warcrime for Qaddafi to have been deliberately murdered (unlike everyone else harmed in the conflict)?


This question will likely lead to a heated debate between conservatives and liberals and whether Christians are hypocrites or atheists have morals and a few pages later the thread will be locked. Do you _really_ want to open that can of worms, Mr. Polednice?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Couchie said:


> This question will likely lead to a heated debate between conservatives and liberals and whether Christians are hypocrites or atheists have morals and a few pages later the thread will be locked. Do you _really_ want to open that can of worms, Mr. Polednice?


I was genuinely interested in the answer, but if people can't be civil... oh well.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I was genuinely interested in the answer, but if people can't be civil... oh well.


There's a group for that.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Couchie said:


> There's a group for that.


NEVER! Polednice hates the groups!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> NEVER! Polednice hates the groups!


Polednice loves stirring things up!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, there's a group for it.
Things have been a lot better since the two groups (politics, religion) were created.

As for the spelling, there are several different (and equally valid) spellings of his name, don't worry about it.

So, let's lock this one, so that people interested in discussing it go to the group. For those who don't know how to do it, click on Community, then click on Groups, then click on Political Junkies. See you there.


----------

